# burton hitchhikers vs. others? splitboard bindings.



## jbourne84

anyone have much comparison? A quick google search comes up with all sorts of splitboard bindings for less than burtons hitchhikers.

Any major differences from year to year on the hitchhikers?


----------



## Rip154

The Burtons are Spark Arcs with B straps and highback. No major difference, but I like the Spark highback more, and the Surge baseplate for ice removal. The Arc makes it easier to adjust stance, but I don't wanna fiddle with that in the bc. Voile Speedrail and Plum seem like the easiest. Plum now has rear entry which makes SP kinda irrelevant. K2 is doing the same with Voile as Burton with Spark, and Rossignol is doing the same with Plum. Karakoram and Union have the most comfy, depending on if your boots are comfy enough. The old Voile interface that you can attach most regular bindings to will be the cheapest. And then there's something called hardboot bindings that will start to look tempting after enough hours of hiking.


----------

